# Golf mk3 vr6 turbo - 4motion 56k warning :D



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

*Golf mk3 vr6 turbo - 4motion A little video *

Heye fellow dubbers, thougt i´d share my Mk3 project with you  

Ive been working on the car close to 3 years, but it looks like the end is at reach, so hopefully this summer gonna contain some serious crusin on my behalf  

Everything on this car is new, every single bolt or washer etc. is brandnew oem vw parts, all new windows and so on  


the engine quickly summed up: 

3.0L 12v vr6 
schimmel performance intake 
schimmel performance air/water intercooler with custom 3" in/out instead of 2,5" 
oversized MAHLE valves 
carillo/venolia rods 
portet intake channels 
GT4084 turbo 
TIAL 38mm WG 
Steed speed inline 3" BOV 
custom 3" exhaust with VUS valve and KLEEMANN exhaust-tip 
2x custom pumps mounted in the gastank 
Gruvenparts crackpipe 
alloy pulleywheels 
adjustable cams 
+ lots more i cant remember right now :banghead: 

the drivetrain han been conversed from OEM syncro to 4motion/haldex from MK4 r32, also the gearbox comes from this model (om2 6 speed) both the haldex and gearbox have been fitted with peloqiun LSD, clutchmasters fx600 clutch and flywheel, porsche 996 turbo 4 pistoned calipers with 312 mm disc at the front, and (for now) stock 239mm disc at the rear - zimmermann disc and ebc redstuff pads. powerflexbushings (audi TT in the lower frontarms) custommade drivetrain, FK silverline x coilovers, eibach antilrollbar at the front, and custom 20mm at the rear. The haldex is controlled from inside with 4 different settings (race, 1/4 mile, FW and street) 

Inside the car ive removed pretty much anything  althoug there needed 2 be a couple of seats, so i stuffed in 2 sparco pro2000 incl. 4 points harnesse seatbelts, carbonfibre doorcards and flocked oem dashboard, Audi TT swap 2 come  

The car is sitting on 8.5x17 BBS lemann, wrapped in 205/40 toyo r888´s 

the car was org. a 1997 mk 3 vr6 syncro 2.9 

About the exterior, someone said a picture says more than a thousand words, so im gonna spare u my bad english and let the pics do the work instead  

Hope u enjoy, greetings from Copenhagen  


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

Very nice work bud! That is gorgeous.


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

the steering wheel is on the wrong side, everything else is awesome.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nive color. :thumbup:


----------



## :staygold: (Mar 30, 2007)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

WOW, Thats awesome:thumbup:


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

:thumbup::heart: loving the work and detail


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

amazing



watching opcorn:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

airrider said:


>


 
...car looks great... Amazing work... 

...but i have to ask what radiator that is and from which car you got it from... 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Thanks so much...


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Heye, thx everybody  **** times fly, gotta have it ready for the first days off summer hehe 

Ill update as soon anything new comes along  

Boost 112: i bought the radiator on the german ebay.de But unfortunaly its 2 big, so are having it for sale, and a new is being customed  they have a variety of different sizes, u can check em out here http://www.gm-carsolution.de/ 

Tbt syncro: the left side IS the right side, caus there aint a steering wheel in the right, so gotta be


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

what are the bushings in the rear cross beam? Ar they from Dutch Build? Can you take closer pics of them please


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

VRT said:


> what are the bushings in the rear cross beam? Ar they from Dutch Build? Can you take closer pics of them please


 http://www.turbo-corrado.com/index2.html 

Its these bushings that r used in the back, check under "4motion teile"


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

so much WIN! awesome work man


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

wow...awesome 

loveee the color choices:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

just insane. nice to have that kind of money!...


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW what a nice.. build, although i would hate to clean all the wheel wells and white parts after one drive.. or one show.. i bet it would get dirty QUICK


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

this car awd factory?


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes it is factory awd. 

Nice project. I would love more to see a Variant  

What company made that lower strut bar? 

EDIT: If u want bigger rear brakes. Get Audi TT quattro rear 256x22mm brakes. Lighter than original. 
And with custom caliber carriers u can use 280mm or was it 288mm Vr6 front disc at rear.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

what a nice build wish my gti was awd


----------



## noopS (Jun 28, 2010)

sick. i love that color


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Denmark really has some nice VRTs now 

Congrats:laugh:

Gotta love the 4Motion, instead off the useless fwd on big power VR6 Turbos :thumbup:


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

Car looks fantastic :beer:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

incredible build man, honestly im speechless as to how well this looks  :thumbup:


ill tag along to see where this ends up opcorn:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

WOW , what a beautiful and clean build. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

almost had a heart attack when i saw that bay .. WOW


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Airrider said:


> Heye fellow dubbers, thougt i´d share my Mk3 project with you


Thank you! Amazing build


----------



## Live Fast (Jul 10, 2007)

Incredible. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

heye again thx alot everyone :thumbup:

Boost: yeah its oem 4wd syncro, but upgraded 2 4motion/haldex 4wd 

Slant: the bar is custommade, if its the rear u r talking about, if its the front its weichers 

Does the front discs really fit the rear ? gotta check that out, but im having sleepless nights caus im dreaming of porsche boxter rear calipers, and then audi r8 handbrake calipers 2 go with it :laugh:

Norwegian, yeah, but i actually live in Sweden hehe, but yeah, there r many great golf´s in DK, like the 1000+hp mk2 r36 turbo


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

A litle xtra, with some Danish ladies :wave: hehe


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

JDM-JTI : hahaha, im sry bout that, hope theres no harm done :laugh:

Btw the goal is aprox 600BHP


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

Very nice build, not only the girls 

Regarding that lower strut bar from Wiechers Sport(article number 514003, for those who are interested) did you use longer bolts to fix it to the sub frame?

One thing I would change are those poly bushes you use for the control arms, I’ve had those before and they wear out very fast with some power, I use Vibra-Technics bushings now, which are a lot stronger. I had the same issue on the rear axle beam when using those poly bushes, I’ve changed them also with Vibra-Thechnics bushings(all my motor mounts are from them buy the way), which are also a lot stronger than that blue crap. No ‘cheap’ aftermarket poly bushes(like PowerFlex) for me anymore, even the original VW are still better in my opinion.


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

MarcoVR6SC said:


> Very nice build, not only the girls
> 
> Regarding that lower strut bar from Wiechers Sport(article number 514003, for those who are interested) did you use longer bolts to fix it to the sub frame?
> 
> One thing I would change are those poly bushes you use for the control arms, I’ve had those before and they wear out very fast with some power, I use Vibra-Technics bushings now, which are a lot stronger. I had the same issue on the rear axle beam when using those poly bushes, I’ve changed them also with Vibra-Thechnics bushings(all my motor mounts are from them buy the way), which are also a lot stronger than that blue crap. No ‘cheap’ aftermarket poly bushes(like PowerFlex) for me anymore, even the original VW are still better in my opinion.


the bushings in the front control arms are not powerflex, but OEM audi TT ones  
Ive put on DLI teknik motor/gear mounts like this 1


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Simply beautiful. an amazing mk3, I will forever remember this car :thumbup:

Congratulations on the progress. Keep us updated opcorn:


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

Awesome. Also, white wheels FTW. :thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

makes my build look like a pile of poo. great work.


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

This has so many different levels of winning that Charlie Sheen himself would be jealous.

Keep it up man! Sub'd :thumbup:


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

Back to the TOP where you belong! Absolutely stunning build - I'm sure that the pictures do it no justice! Please post when you get her running and take your first drive!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Is it up and running yet ?


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Is it up and running yet ?


Sry the wait, will post new pictures hopefully next week, it not running yet, but it very close 

Nice weekend 2 all off u, and thx for the comments


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

boardsnow6 said:


> This has so many different levels of winning that Charlie Sheen himself would be jealous.
> 
> Keep it up man! Sub'd :thumbup:


 hahaha


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow!!!! i dont post on many build threads... this one catches my eye! Great job on on the little detail!!! wow!


----------



## VR6AWD (Jan 26, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking..... I have a question about your after market Haldex control? Did you have to ship your R32 OEM Haldex control to the after market company where you got your new controler from? to make sure it would work with the new controller? or is it plug and play? thank you for your time:thumbup:


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

VR6AWD said:


> If you don't mind me asking..... I have a question about your after market Haldex control? Did you have to ship your R32 OEM Haldex control to the after market company where you got your new controler from? to make sure it would work with the new controller? or is it plug and play? thank you for your time:thumbup:


Sry the wait, its just plug and play


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

A few more snaps, hopefulley its up an running by the end off this month










The numberplate, a gestus to all those that i hopefully will outrun 




























Downpipe in 3½ and the rest is 3"


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Been busy as **** :sly:

But here goes, adding final touches like brakelines etc. during this week, light at the end of the tunnel! 



















Haldex controller





































Servofluid/vacuum container






















































































































New Mk6 steering wheel shopped


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

cool n´clean :thumbup:


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> cool n´clean :thumbup:


Thx, hope i´ll be seeing u soon 

tror Brian har fået lidt hovedpine over det ledningsnet, men det er vist ved at være der hehe


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Airrider said:


> Thx, hope i´ll be seeing u soon
> 
> tror Brian har fået lidt hovedpine over det ledningsnet, men det er vist ved at være der hehe


lækkert.. i princippet kan han jo bruge det originale og bare lave en overgang til den nye boks..


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Car is coming out mint! How did you make that cluster look like that with the needles up and all. Link? Thanks.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Car is coming out mint! How did you make that cluster look like that with the needles up and all. Link? Thanks.


 I've been trying to find out for years. I was gonna ask the same question. 

No many projects like this around mk3 land. Refreshing :heart::thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The Danes are turning out some sweet projects. I see where my danish side gets it from


----------



## Jow wow (Oct 15, 2008)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> originale og


Word.


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> lækkert.. i princippet kan han jo bruge det originale og bare lave en overgang til den nye boks..


Det tror jeg ikke jeg skal nævne for ham nu


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Thx alot, the speedo i found on the german ebay.de  there r some cool ones from time to time


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

How do you fit a mk4 R32 wheel to a mk3 ?


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> How do you fit a mk4 R32 wheel to a mk3 ?


Its a direct fit, but u have 2 do some mods on the "connecting plate? on the back" and of course the airbag connection


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Got a pm bout how the arces was done, so ill drop a few shots of those in the making 

Its oem arces that have been cut up and pieced together 













































































































Hope u can use it


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a fine example of commitment when it comes to a project, cant wait to see the finished product.

And yesss, i'd rock the one on the left



Airrider said:


> A litle xtra, with some Danish ladies :wave: hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

I WANT THE RIGHT ONE!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

flock!


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't normally comment on build threads on here but that is absolutely unbelievable work! What gets me is that in every picture everthing is spotless clean! Awesome man, simply awesome


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Edit: NVM..found it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Very clean!
thank you for sharing!


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

boardsnow6 said:


> I WANT THE RIGHT ONE!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


cosign:laugh:

awesome build i love reading through great buildsopcorn:opcorn:opcorn::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

So beautiful


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

just jaw dropped!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Dunkfan914 said:


> So beautiful


without a doubt! :thumbup:


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow :beer:


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Crazy. Well done.


----------



## RmL1.8T (Jul 21, 2009)

Soooooooooo clean 

My favorite mkIII build. Hands down.


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

simply amazing.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome build. 

I've been dying to find who makes those motor mounts. Now I finally know :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

yes!!!!


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

epic build man epic. i want to know how your going to put the mk6 steering wheel on. details please.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

wow...


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

info on the taillights too.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

great build and the attention to detail is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## colebdubbin (Jan 24, 2010)

all i have to say is winning:thumbup:


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Who did you have make your radiator?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Probably the best build I have seen on here. I hope this isn't going to just be a trailer queen. I know you have some serious time and money into this car but it looks too fun not to drive it.


----------



## BIGboySTARK (Feb 27, 2008)

this is without a doubt the nicest mk3 i think ive ever seen. it is every mk3 vrt guys dream. nice work


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

RATFINK said:


> epic build man epic. i want to know how your going to put the mk6 steering wheel on. details please.


heye thx, i havent fitted it fianally yet, ill post something when if have


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

RATFINK said:


> info on the taillights too.


They r just aftermarket lights, off the shelf type, u can find them on ebay hehe


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

mk2driver said:


> Who did you have make your radiator?


Hello, its homemade  its from a guy in denmark www.Jbcoolers.dk


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Thx alot everyone, finally we got it started up, it punched out 585 BHP in the engine, and aprox 520 BHP at the wheels, and 670 NM torgue  Thanks 2 www.Ktech.dk for the fine results, and helping sorting out a lot of problems hehe









































































and a little antilag / launch control sound testing


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

Airrider said:


>


Where did u get that cluster? Link? 
Just awesome and better loking than what u posted last page.


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

SlantSix said:


> Where did u get that cluster? Link?
> Just awesome and better loking than what u posted last page.


Yeah it was a "gotta have" when i saw it  found them both on ebay


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

this car is amazing! been following it for a while!

now that you have it running, i am very interested to hear how you like the haldex controller?

i purchased one from F-Town as well for my haldex swapped MK4 gti....any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

wow i would leave my wife for that car if i had a wife that is hahah


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

SlantSix said:


> Where did u get that cluster? Link?
> Just awesome and better loking than what u posted last page.


The guy that makes them is a master. He had a 160/9k cluster that had "VR6 Turbo" on it. $700 though


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Airrider said:


> and a little antilag / launch control sound testing



:thumbup: :laugh: :beer:

Motor sounds & Looks amazing, and this build is a true work of art. 

Subcribed opcorn:


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> this car is amazing! been following it for a while!
> 
> now that you have it running, i am very interested to hear how you like the haldex controller?
> 
> ...


Heye there, havent really had the chance 2 play with it that much yet ( and yes we r talking bout the controller  ) But we got the first testrun yesterday, i will put up some info as soon as i have tried it out


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

passatvr607 said:


> wow i would leave my wife for that car if i had a wife that is hahah


When u do get 1, post some pictures, maybe we can work something out  hehe


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

NYEuroTuner said:


> :thumbup: :laugh: :beer:
> 
> Motor sounds & Looks amazing, and this build is a true work of art.
> 
> Subcribed opcorn:


Thx alot  And yeah the soundcheck was okay! hehe


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Here´s my mechanic taking it for a quick spin, by the sound of him, i think he liked it!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Airrider said:


> Heye there, havent really had the chance 2 play with it that much yet ( and yes we r talking bout the controller  ) But we got the first testrun yesterday, i will put up some info as soon as i have tried it out


sounds good! cant wait to hear your feedback...its probably going to be spring before i can test mine out  car is all torn apart right now! but w/the new engine the AWD should be fun!

cant wait to get home and watch the video you posted!


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

so
much
ill


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

notice how fast the needle is buried in that video :laugh: looks insane :thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Airrider said:


> Thx alot  And yeah the soundcheck was okay! hehe


O.k my ass, it was like an opera to my ears kiddo  :thumbup: . 

btw, I meant to ask, what material did you use for the cage/tube work? Chromoly or Steel?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

epic


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn this is a nice built MK3!! 
How much boost on those numbers?


----------



## LBundy (Mar 18, 2010)

subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Chips Ahoy! (May 8, 2010)

oh my god this car is incredible:thumbup:


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

subscribed, awesome build!!


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

NYEuroTuner said:


> O.k my ass, it was like an opera to my ears kiddo  :thumbup: .
> 
> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


heye, its a complete one i bougth from wiechers, didnt use it thoug, caus its made for the fwd vr6, not the 4wd :banghead: hehe


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Tor_m said:


> Damn this is a nice built MK3!!
> How much boost on those numbers?


its 1,65 BAR what equals aprox : 23-24 psi


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Went 2 a show i Denmark lst weekend, here´s a few snaps














































sry bout the highrider look, didnt had the time 2 lower it again 

Now we have the winter 2 get the last sorted, then more video will come


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Sick !

Clean !

Fast? :screwy: :laugh:

I like this :thumbup:


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

Beautiful car...I wouldnt want to take it off the trailer...


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pocket-Rocket-PR (Oct 15, 2005)

Airrider said:


> Here´s my mechanic taking it for a quick spin, by the sound of him, i think he liked it!


That thing sounds nasty! And sounds like its ripping the tires right over the pavement :thumbup:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Very nicely done :thumbup: But gosh this pic looked like yr car had chicken legs haa :laugh:*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Thx guys :thumbup:

Pocket, i think it is hehe, but in this video it FWD only, when the weather is better, there will come some real video with 4wd, launch and so on 

Scrapper yeah now u mention it


----------



## 91RedWagen (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful car, man. 

:thumbup:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

truely amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

good lord man, you have built one incredible car. fantastic work :thumbup::beer:


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

May I ask, what did you use for the white? Is it just an everyday paint or something tougher? I hate to ask such a dumb question about a car that has SOOOOO much more going for it than a white engine bay. However, when searching for shots of white bays, I stumbled upon this and I have to say, this is probably my favorite MK3 now!!! 

FWIW, I was thinking of using this product on my block, bay and tranny. 

http://www.rustbullet.com/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=132


----------



## Chunkerz (Sep 9, 2011)

Airrider said:


> A litle xtra, with some Danish ladies :wave: hehe


Blondes=


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

B166eR - VW said:


> May I ask, what did you use for the white? Is it just an everyday paint or something tougher? I hate to ask such a dumb question about a car that has SOOOOO much more going for it than a white engine bay. However, when searching for shots of white bays, I stumbled upon this and I have to say, this is probably my favorite MK3 now!!!
> 
> FWIW, I was thinking of using this product on my block, bay and tranny.
> 
> http://www.rustbullet.com/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=132


 Mjellow, the paint in the bay, is just plain ordinary auto paint, audi "Ibiss weiss" the bottom, arches have gotten some new rubber compound and painted with some elastic paint that should absorve the worst stones ect.  But the 1 u have linked there, looks great for the job 2


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

Chunkerz said:


> Blondes=


 Yeah not bad, thx god Scandinavia have ****loads of em :laugh::heart:


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

got me some OEM Hella "kamin Rot" tails 




























And thinking about going for the OEM blacked vr6 headlights 










And new washers hehe


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

I want that cluster :thumbup: very nice work


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

what are you running for an ecu/tuning


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm at a loss of words, and I admire the amount of blood sweat and tears that went into this car.
Enjoy it.
cheers :beer::thumbup:


----------



## burton vr6 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Please Help !!!*

i really love that cluster , where did you get it from, the name of supplier and if they can import it to South Africa:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## madgreyrat (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey,
I wondered what kind of fuel filler flap did you use...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









like seen on this one...
Some kind of universal part or ... ?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

that fuel door is OEM audi TT part :thumbup:


----------



## VWnutAZ (Apr 6, 2005)

*WOW EXCELLENT build*

I had decided to take my car even further (from 2 wd to awd and turbo). 

You have definitely INSPIRED me. Thank you for sharing your build. Especially all the pictures. 

:thumbup::thumbup: 
























































So Far: 

Re spray to Black Magic Pearl 
VR6 swapped 
R32 interior swapped 

I'll be using this as my parts car....


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

What is that steering wheel? Bolt-on? I think not, but how did u fit on GIII?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

SlantSix said:


> What is that steering wheel? Bolt-on? I think not, but how did u fit on GIII?


 mk3 Cab came with a mk4 steering wheel from stock.


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

I knew that, but i mean this


----------



## KrisztyOon (May 24, 2012)

Insane! I love this car so much! 
Soon i need to do something with my engine to laugh like you in the video while driving! 
:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Car looks amazing and Plenty low too me !! I would rather have proper suspension geometry then show low any day!!! Mad props you have very good taste in your vehicles!!:beer:


----------



## phatfreddy (Nov 29, 2012)

Stunning build, really beautiful work. I would really like to know who supplied the cluster, I know you said it was eBay'd but any more info would be appreciated, those LED needles look awesome


----------



## jaswan (Mar 24, 2008)

Very Very nice, 

is it nimbus grey?

loving the work on the arches  and in my opinion the OEM lights look much better. 

also, who flocked the dash? 

well done, 

Jason.


----------



## 10svrt (Jan 1, 2012)

Good job


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

that vid clip of your mechanic driving it. when it started it, it was smoking a bit... still in break in period? how long did it take for your rings to seal?

good work:thumbup:
also a little more detail on those arches?
i see how you did it, just a bit more explanation? im trying to do this to my MK2 currently


----------



## mashupmicky (Dec 1, 2008)

*cluster link*

German ebay

also these guys make them link


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Wow, sweet ride


----------



## mashupmicky (Dec 1, 2008)

any more updates/ vids yet ??


----------



## claes1992 (Jul 1, 2020)

*Sweet car*

I am interested in a car like this for my car portal.

Hit me up if u are from Denmark


----------

